# Airport Pickup & Missed Connections



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

Flying China Airlines, landing at Ninoy Aquino International Airport; Terminal 1 B.

Clearing customs could take up to 90 minutes.

But after that what if no passenger has arrived or no ride has shown up? Considering all the possibilities of bad traffic, accident, cell phones lost or not working, if a 1-on-1 connection is needed at the airport, and unexpected events intervene, is there a safe cafe close by or recommended hangout for Plan B if one or both parties don't show up to meet at the expected time?

I'd appreciate your thoughts on all possible workarounds, I'm already testing messaging and emailing on other electronic devices i can hook up if the phone isn't working. What have you guys used as backup plans or alternate routes if the intended landing and meeting time/location did not work out?

pac, landing in 10 days at Ninoy Aquino International Airport; Terminal 1 B. Tks!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Family will be there*



pac said:


> Flying China Airlines, landing at Ninoy Aquino International Airport; Terminal 1 B.
> 
> Clearing customs could take up to 90 minutes.
> 
> ...


You won't have to worry about anything, your family will be there waiting for you, what usually happens is that we are late, the flight is delayed and the slow movement and drudgery getting through customs but your family will be waiting no matter what for you.

Worse case scenario is taking an airport taxi and really that's not so bad either, work out the price before you leave the airport.

Traffic time from lower Laguna used to be 5 hrs and now is less than 1 hr the highways have improved vastly in 7 years.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Time you're arriving is a factor also imo...also if its your first time in the PI.

But like mcalleyboy said I could be 5 hrs late and some family would still be there -- some because they're very loyal to uncle and some hoping for a free meal lol


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Look at google maps and zoom in on the area. Manila Airport Hotel is there and might be an emergency option for you.


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

cvgtpc1, DonAndAbby, and mcalleyboy...thanks for the posts, guys!

pac


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> Look at google maps and zoom in on the area. Manila Airport Hotel is there and might be an emergency option for you.


I've overnighted a few times at the NAIA Airport Hotel (arrived about 11pm from States with first flight on not until about 6am). Its comfy, safe and a very short airport taxi ride away!


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

CaptainLarsen said:


> First of all, it rarely take any time to clear immigration at terminal 1, secondly, customs takes no time at all really unless you import drugs. Thirdly, is NAIA airport hotel really open? It's used to be the worst in Manila. Finally, tell your waiting "family' to stay put till you show up, Period. If nothing else works, go to LA Cafe after dropping your cases at the Hyatt


overmyer thanks, and CaptainLarsen thanks for another chuckle!

I'm a bit of a belt & suspenders guy when it comes to finances, travel, etc. On other things going casual is fine. Airport connections I take rather seriously.

Dependability with the new family has been iffy, I'd say 50/50 at best, so thanks for the tips of the LA Cafe and Hyatt for bags. I'm half expecting to arrange my own transportation to my new baranggay. <g>

pac


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

pac said:


> overmyer thanks, and CaptainLarsen thanks for another chuckle!
> 
> I'm a bit of a belt & suspenders guy when it comes to finances, travel, etc. On other things going casual is fine. Airport connections I take rather seriously.
> 
> ...


I'm the same way when it comes to travel...I don't like hassle and if it means a couple bucks more so be it.

If I were you with the 50/50 situation I'd tell the family to not show up. Book a room at Mabuhay Manor online which is 15-20 min from NAIA. Its not the Ritz but comfortable, very nice staff. No matter what time you get in there'll be a guy waiting for you with a free ride. They'll email you the details.

Then you can have the family pick you up the next morning, if they're late so what, you're in your hotel room instead of on the airport curb being waylaid every 2 seconds.

The hotel desk can also book a private car/van to your brgy and that could get expensive but weighing alternatives and convenience it could be worth it especially if the family is there and you're paying their way home anyway.


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> I'm the same way when it comes to travel...I don't like hassle and if it means a couple bucks more so be it.
> 
> If I were you with the 50/50 situation I'd tell the family to not show up. Book a room at Mabuhay Manor online which is 15-20 min from NAIA. Its not the Ritz but comfortable, very nice staff. No matter what time you get in there'll be a guy waiting for you with a free ride. They'll email you the details.
> 
> ...


cvgtpc1, same as you, I'm thrifty whenever possible, but will spend when needed.

Your alternative gives me the freedom I was looking for on this connection, don't like being dependent on anyone or anything, plus like a quick pickup and security.

Thanks!
pac


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> I'm the same way when it comes to travel...I don't like hassle and if it means a couple bucks more so be it.
> 
> If I were you with the 50/50 situation I'd tell the family to not show up. Book a room at Mabuhay Manor online which is 15-20 min from NAIA. Its not the Ritz but comfortable, very nice staff. No matter what time you get in there'll be a guy waiting for you with a free ride. They'll email you the details.
> 
> ...


no comment on the irony involved to type this.

I'm in Manila. Ride didn't show. Booked the Hyatt last minute.
Cellphones in baggage got stolen. Most contacts my end/their end
thus just went critical. But Hyatt? Way over the top for me.

But wow, the chatter/ the distractions/ My mind is going 8x
on who to call / accounts to shut down. Hyatt was my safe haven'
and it worked...perfectly. Professional staff. Room on zero notice.
Great bandwidth (after I helped troubleshoot their hardwire conn).

But, Hyatt bailed me out of a tight spot today with no res.
and the bandwidth *smokes*. Uhh, next time? Don't need a hose
for my toilet. Would prefer my shower head to be in the same
room as the tub. Don't need mirrors on *EVERY* bleeping wall.
Wait. This is, you know, not personally involved. OK. Nice credit
card access. I walk in. Close the door. Try the lights. No lights.
NONE! Stumbled around in the dark trying to guess where the
light switches would be. Found several, tripped over plenty of
stuff in a place I'd never been in. Finally got back to the front 
door, opened it up and maintenance guys were walking by.
HEY! WTF? They laughed and showed me *ALL* the lights
in the apt are also keyed by the same swipe card that opens
the door and works the elevator.

Smirk all you want guyz. I've done electrics.And security. And
swipe cards. Never had one where all the electric in the unit
needed the swipe card to light.
OK

Next one is R-rated. Skip it please. Because after the guy in
the blue denims showed me how to swipe the card on the
reader *inside* the door? Know what I did? Pulled wallet
out of my pants, put all the stuff on the dresser, and sat
down to take a dump, well, coz, u know, long day, nothing
going right...and finally while all seems to be working OK
(I'm sitting on the toilet)...and ....lights go out.

WTF?

yup.


you guessed it. Not only are all the lights in the unit keyed
to the front unit swipe pad? They are also on a timer. Looks
to be 10 minutes or less.

So you know this moment. Totally p*ssed just before, then
getting to sit down on the throne, everything is gonna be
allright...

and lights out.

i haven't wiped

don't know where the swipe card is or where my wallet is,
h*ck I've been sleepless for 48 hours to get here and this?



Mabuhay tip was the real deal, I'll be there tomorrow

Maybe details later on too much,too fast, too late to report:
1. motorcycle rentals
2. smoked electrical parts
3. shower is in the bathroom? or vice versa
4. Manor rules! cheap/fast we'll see about Internet


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

CaptainLarsen said:


> First of all, it rarely take any time to clear immigration at terminal 1, secondly, customs takes no time at all really unless you import drugs. Thirdly, is NAIA airport hotel really open? It's used to be the worst in Manila. Finally, tell your waiting "family' to stay put till you show up, Period. If nothing else works, go to LA Cafe after dropping your cases at the Hyatt


CaptainLarsen?

You are spot on, lad!

Today thru immigration? 5 minutes tops

Customs? Less

Heads up to new lads coming in?

You need two different forms. one long, one short.

stewardesses offer them frequently during ur flight.

me? passed on all. For Hawaii those forms are only for visitors.

Learned differently today, but both counters were friendly and polite,

none of that 'go fill out the form and come back" or "back of the line" stuff

I just didn't know on the airplane i needed 2 forms before landing.

Not a big deal to do it after, maybe 5 min delay

But CaptainLarsen is right, landing time of the flight

plus maybe 15-30 minutes max for estimating time.

FWIW, carried fresh fruit thru 4 customs lines,

plus a 20-pc McNuggets. No questions on immigrations,

customs/airport scan line. Had'em tonite 3000mi away


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Mabuhay Manor*



pac said:


> no comment on the irony involved to type this.
> 
> I'm in Manila. Ride didn't show. Booked the Hyatt last minute.
> Cellphones in baggage got stolen. Most contacts my end/their end
> ...



Yeah I carry everything pilferable and of value on me in a backpack....and all luggage have TSA approved locks. No problems yet.

I've never been in a PI hotel where someone didn't show you the room and how to stick the card in for power, would think the Hyatt would be more on the ball.

Mabuhay Manor internet was good enough for me to download movie torrents....also have a couple terminals in the lobby. Nice to have a beer at and watch the traffic for something to do. They have a great group of guys working the front desk and lobby.

160P gets you a ride to the MOA which is fun to roam around. 10 min away. I'm sure some will say 160P is a rip off though lol. Like I said convenience is worth it lol


----------

